# Peruvian mummy



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Bone Dancer flattered me by asking for a "behind the scenes" of my Peruvian mummy. I created an album http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1362 to show this (but for some reason the pictures aren't in order--I'm sure you can figure it out.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow! He came out great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a beautiful piece. The pose is so expressive.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I love the pose, it looks real. There are so many ground breakers, and postures associated with that concept, that the idea of a mummy in a tomb opens the door to all sorts of new ideas. Excellent!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, Johnny--I bet you get him moving!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I really Like this...Great pose, Nicely finished.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love it SP............


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's a wonderful prop, but without more detail on the building process, materials, step by step, etc, I've moved it to the showroom for now. Really inspiring work!!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1362

There is a link to the album where you will find the build photos and how-to information.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Very real!!!! Great job.*


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is Amazing!! Looks soooo real!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

that is wicked awesome! Great work!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I love your idea, this is a very unique and unusual display. Nice job.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on this....you sure you didn't lift this from somewhere in say....Peru?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

very unique... and creeepy... fantastic job on that !


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Are you saying that's not real?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your mummy has a wonderful realistic pose. I like the display case you have her in too.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

That is really cool...love how a great pose can "sell" a static prop...great work!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I know I've achieved prop-nirvana when Stolloween likes one of my mache pieces!!

O be still my beating heart . . .


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW! Love him! Very realistic in terms of corpsing and the overall pose. Great job!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> That is really cool...love how a great pose can "sell" a static prop...great work!


Totally agree - and this piece is truly a work of art!


----------

